# Blooming Anubius



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I wish I had a camera that would work with this computer, but I don't, not even my phone will work, but I have two anubius blooming. I don't know the species, but the stem of the leaf is longish with a oval slightly rippled leaf. The bloom looks exactly like a tiny peace lily. One just has one bloom and it is fully opened. The other has two buds. 

They are not bulbs that bloom, all are tied to drift wood. The fish don't seem to bother them. 

Just wanted to tell every one that they do bloom.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

that's great


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Sounds like a Anubias Nana


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, that would be a nice job for me!
I also am always happy when a water plant flowers. I congratulate You.
Best Greetings


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Arthur, I am so sorry I haven't answered sooner to your PM. I have had trouble with getting on the new site. Bev was so kind to help me out. This is my first post on the new site. 

I tried to respond to your PM, but it said you were not receiving PM's. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Me too. 

Greetings


----------

